# Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL



## Brassenhunt (31. März 2011)

Hey Leute ich war schon oft in NL am angeln auch gut gefangen ,kann mir aber einer sagen wie man im Baggersee Asselt so fängt? Fischbestand? Tipss wären sehr nett.
mfg|supergri


----------



## Brassenhunt (31. März 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

wäre nett wenn ihr antwortet


----------



## Udo561 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Hi,
stell deine Frage doch mal unter der Rubrik  "" Angeln in Dänemark, Schweden und Finnland "" :q
Da bekommste mit Sicherheit eine Antwort 
Gruß Udo
ps. die nächsten 2 Monate darfste in NL eh nur auf Friedfische angeln


----------



## theundertaker (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

1. gut, wenn man die richtige Stelle anfährt
2. Fische sind drin, jepp...
3. Tipp: Angeln und Köder nicht vergessen, sonst fängt man dort nichts.




P.S.: Morgen wird durchgestartet....Morgen gibts richtig ordentlich Fisch =))) Wer kommt mit?


----------



## C.K. (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Ich verschiebe es mal in die richtige Kategorie.


----------



## Brassenhunt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Danke bin noch neu und kenne mich noch nicht so aus


----------



## QWERTZ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Hallo Thomas, (noch ein Thomas :q)

hast Du den Schein vom HSV de Swalm??

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Brassenhunt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Hey
Ja ich hole ihn mir im Brüggener Angelladen die Tage.  Dann wollte ich mitte April mal zur Maas Asselt usw. Kennst du dich dort aus?
Und hast du einen ?


----------



## QWERTZ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Jep,

fahr zum Dieter im Brüggener Angelladen und hol Dir den Schein. Der kann Dir auch gleich ein paar Tipps geben, ist ein netter! 

Nach der Schonzeit bin ich dann auch wieder unterwegs.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Brassenhunt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Ja werde ich bald auch machen 
Wo bist du denn so am angeln ? 
AUCH ASSELT?


----------



## QWERTZ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Ja, Asselt, Roermond, Weert....
Gibt ja viel Wasser in direkter Grenznähe... #6


----------



## Brassenhunt (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Ja das stimmt. Aber manchmal ist es zu viel von dem guten.
Gibt es dort auch kleinere gewässer von  so ein paar hektar?


----------



## QWERTZ (1. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Fahr Dir erstmal den Schein holen.
Dann siehst Du welche Gewässer alle zum HSV de Swalm gehören. 

Da wird schon was bei sein, sonst kann Dieter Dir sicher auch noch einen Tipp geben.

ich angel mehr an den Kanälen...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Brassenhunt (2. April 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

ja ich kenne die gewässser hatte ja auch letztes jahr die karte
aber es sind halt so viele


----------



## Pitchy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Und wie ist es gelaufen bisher in Asselt??
Habe mich vor einigen Wochen dazu entscheiden auch wieder in Roermond an den Start zu gehen. Habe zuvor 4 Jahre in Roermond geangelt und Asselt gehörte zumindest vor einigen Jahren noch zu meinen Lieblingsplätzen.

Wie es dort aktuell aussieht, werde ich jezt mal austeste...alte Stellen etc.

In Asselt haben wir früher Zander, Hecht und Wels dran gehabt.
Auf Friedfisch war ich dort nie, ausser Köfis.


----------



## wilhelm (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Asselt hat sich vom Habitat sehr verändert wenn du ein paar Jahre nicht da warst.Neuer Hafen und so weiter, ist aber immer noch ein gutes Angelgewässer was man aber erkunden muss, wie ja eigentlich alle Gewässer.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Pitchy (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Maas,Asselt... Angeln in NL*

Danke für die Info Wilhelm. Ich werde dieses WE mal hin oder Donnerstag abend. Dort war ich jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr. War früher immer an der Landzungen-Spitze zur Einfahrt in die Bucht die mit zum HSV Swalm gehört. Dort ging zwar nicht viel aber ab und an was auf Grund mit Köfi. Zander und Wels. In der Bucht vom HSV Swalm gabs auch schon vereinzelt nen kleinen Hecht auf Gummi + Hoffnung auf größere, aber nie geklappt.

Ist ja ne allgemein bekannte Stelle, daher bin ich gespannt welchen Angeldruck es dort in den letzten drei JAhren gab und wies ausschaut.


----------

